# Kidde Fire Extinguisher Recall & Testing



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of us have received the* Kidde Safety Recall* letter concerning* fire extinguishers.* The Kidde website gives all the information on the recall: *ONLY KIDDE EXTINGUISHERS OF A CERTAIN MODEL ARE AFFECTED*.

https://inmarmarketaction.com/kidde/

The letter made me go look at the extinguisher in my 2011 210RS. I have the *First Alert Model KFE2S5 *so I am not affected by the alert.

It wasn't a total waste of time, however. I found the users manual for my extinguisher. ( https://1hwaqv35k3or3y079muiil4q-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/m08-0037-009_kitchen5.pdf ) The routine check of the extinguisher is something I have not been doing. The *GREEN* button on top of the cap springs back when I press it indicating the pressure of the extinguisher is good. When I first pressed the button it felt like it wasn't going to go down at all. I persevered and the sticky button unstuck and... viola, I better understand the testing procedure.

I share this information because I am sure that I am not alone when it comes to the testing procedure. Be safe, test our extinguisher, and get a free new one if yours is on the list of those Kidde's on the recall.

Leigh


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll be making the trip out to my storage lot to check mine. Hopefully my 2006 will also have a First Alert as well.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just got the recall in the mail yesterday. Trailer is in storage, so I'll wait until I get it out to check.

Edit 4/4/18: Just got the camper home today and I also have the First Alert fire extinguisher, so I'm not affected either.


----------

